
Show HN: PredictEasy – My August Sprint App - bastinrobin
Hi everyone,<p>I&#x27;m delighted to share my latest and pretty simple venture.<p>I thought what if I can build a simple tool for non-programmers to start using prediction in their day to day life, just like using it with MS Excel or their own app, which I really enjoy nowadays :).<p>Been working away on the MVP for most of the last month, so it&#x27;s awesome to be able to keep working on it has got the &quot;launch&quot; out of the way. I&#x27;ve been lucky to have some great friends trying it out for weeks now and helping me shape it, so this doesn&#x27;t feel like a huge event, just another step in iterating to keep improving the product.<p>Please check it out and let me know your feedback, you&#x27;re always awesome - <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;predictEasy.com" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;predictEasy.com</a>
======
bflsri
How can I predict next month sales?

~~~
bastinrobin
Basically, predictEasy is a cloud based platform which helps you to upload
your historical sales data set. Now our algorithms which find the best
prediction model based on your historical sales data and provide you with the
best prediction model which can be accessible via API's. You can start using
it with your existing IT systems or even MS Excel to predict sale.

~~~
bflsri
Do you mean to say your algorithm are stronger? If so, please let me try. How
to use it?

~~~
bastinrobin
PredictEasy simplifies your predictive tasks. We are using industrial standard
algorithms. You can signup for our reminder. We will get back to you.

